# Relabeling



## aschultz007 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to know if someone could recommend an individual or company that removes and relabels t-shirt tags in the Chicago area?


----------



## Byeline666 (Oct 21, 2006)

looking forward to other replies. 

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

this online company has been mentioned in the forums before but i have not actually worked with them.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Are you screen-printing yourself? The usual recommendations are a local seamstress (use the phone book, or ask at your local dry cleaners for tips), maker-up fashion student (a notice in the local studdent Union), etc.

If someone else is, most regular screen printers offer the service.


----------



## aschultz007 (Oct 13, 2005)

Those are all great recommendations and no, I'm not screen-printing them myself. I'll be using a local screen-printer that doesn't provide the service. I like the student idea, this may be the most economical for my needs.

Thanks!!!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you're going the student route, a good tip is to get an international student, because:

1) Those good enough to study abroad are the sort of skills you want

2) People having to pay international student fees are usually damn hard working.

3) More pragmatically, fashion students from cultures where sewing/weaving etc are taught from age zero are often incredibly fast, and therefore cheaper (the best seamstress students I've met, in terms of technical ability, have been from South Korea, China, and India).


----------

